

Google trial in Italy: freedom v. responsibility - newacc
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gtjC2_LrovYuX8LbvBRoMfM-B4BgD9908DVG4

======
padmanabhan01
The main issue here is how far one should trace for the cause. If youtube can
be blamed for bad videos, why not the company that manufactured camcorders,
why not the ISP, why not the power company for enabling people to watch it?

If there is anyone to be blamed, it has to be the person who uploaded the
video and no one else.

